# Photos of my adventures in coffee



## talktotheduck (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What a great story - nice one!


----------



## talktotheduck (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

talktotheduck said:


> I'm having a problem uploading more than the three you can see there. :dummy:that's a shame!


Just include them in separate posts.


----------



## talktotheduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Doesn't look as if I can upload any more of the photos. Not sure if it's because I'm a newbie, the pictures aren't particularly big either. Is there a limit to the resolution I checked the FAQ and it didn't mention anything


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

talktotheduck said:


> Doesn't look as if I can upload any more of the photos. Not sure if it's because I'm a newbie, the pictures aren't particularly big either. Is there a limit to the resolution I checked the FAQ and it didn't mention anything


Yes, there is a limit to file size. If it's too big, it will be rejected when you try and upload it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing

Great to see coffee becoming a family affair

Send the other images to [email protected] and I will add them to the post after resizing to a web friendly size.

Large files can slow down page loads and eat up data when people are browsing on snartphones via 3G


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All images now posted


----------



## Franks (Mar 27, 2013)

There's bloody beans EVERYWHERE!

[/wife]


----------



## talktotheduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Usually it's grinds everywhere or a thick black coffee ooze that's appeared because I've left the steam button on! - Not popular when that happens!


----------



## JT1990 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice photos!


----------



## japes (Apr 13, 2013)

Indeed, some nice pictures there.


----------

